# Merry Christmas from HOPE



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas /Happy Holidays from Hope and myself. I normally take a pic of all the kids for the Christmas card, but this year just put Miss Hope on the front. She continues to be top dog here and lets us all know it. She is totally one of the gang now and wont be left behind anymore. She does the cutest happy dance and is so proud of herself at times. Her itching is gone and we hope it stays gone. LOL Best wishes, Edie and Hope


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

what a change, she looks wonderful (cute dress too). Bless you :wub: 


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Dec 24 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866461


> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas /Happy Holidays from Hope and myself. I normally take a pic of all the kids for the Christmas card, but this year just put Miss Hope on the front. She continues to be top dog here and lets us all know it. She is totally one of the gang now and wont be left behind anymore. She does the cutest happy dance and is so proud of herself at times. Her itching is gone and we hope it stays gone. LOL Best wishes, Edie and Hope[/B]


Doesn't even look like the same dog anymore...you all did such a Great job!!!! Fantastic pic...and can pic her doing the Happy Dance for sure!!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

she looks great! happy holidays hope!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awwww.... :wub: :wub: she looks wonderful. Thanks for posting the picture...
I think of her often.... and thanks, too, for doing what you do!!!!

Have a Merry Christmas!

Debbie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

aww bless her heart. She's looking so much healthier! God bless you and all the work you do! Way to go Hope!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She looks great! What a cutie in her Christmas dress :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy to see our little Hope in her cute dress and what a wonderful miracle baby for 2009 she is truly our Christmas miracle baby . :wub: :wub: 
Thank you for sharing her picture and thank you all for all that you do. Many, many happy holidays and days ahead in the upcoming year.

Hugs from
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a happy end of the year for our little Hope. She's looking wonderful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks adorable and healthy. God bless you Edie. Merry Christmas!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, beautiful Christmas girl. Merry Christmas, sweetheart.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW! What a transformation!! She looks amazing!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Edie ...

You are what the spirit of Christmas is all about. 

Thank you for being Hope's Earth Angel. Hope lives up to her beautiful name. 

Merry Christmas with Love and Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks beautiful! Merry Christmas to you, Hope and the gang.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - You've just given us the greatest Christmas present ever. See Hope looking so pretty and healthy. No one would ever know what befell this little angel. Thank you so much for all the work it's taken to give Hope hope. 
Happy Holidays and love you :hugging: You're a miracle worker.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

She doesn't even look like the same dog. What a transformation! She certainly looks pretty in her Christmas dress.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, Edie, she looks so healthy, happy and loved. God Bless you for all you do.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Edie, Hope looks AMAZING!!! Thank you for all you've done for her.

Merry Christmas to the both of you. Have a blessed holiday!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a great life you are giving Hope. She doesn't even look like the same dog and I'm thrilled to see her looking so happy. :wub: 
We wish you & yours a Merry Christmas and the best New Year ever. There's no doubt in my mind that this will be a great New Year for Hope. :wub:


----------

